# Working in Alsace



## Grace Ams (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi ! I am looking to speak to people who live in Germany and work in Alsace /France. Are there special rules (law/tax/other) that I should know when I live in Germany and work form home for an Alsace based company? I heard 'rumours' but I cannot find specific info on internet. Can someone help please? Thanks, Grace.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Definitely a "timely" request as the German authorities have tightened up the border crossing restrictions for those going to and from the Moselle region of France. The matter is still "under discussion" but could result in some broader changes to the rules.

However, if you're not actually border hopping, but rather working remotely, your situation is a bit different in that the general rule is that you're considered to be working in the country you are physically located in while doing the work. It really doesn't matter where your employer is located. So if you are living in Germany and working in Germany, you should be on a "German payroll" (i.e. having German taxes and social insurances taken from your pay). If your employer is not able to do this, then you may want to consider establishing a small business and billing the company for your work. This makes you responsible for enrolling in and making payments to the various tax and social insurance agencies where you live and work.


----------



## Grace Ams (Mar 3, 2021)

Bevdeforges said:


> Definitely a "timely" request as the German authorities have tightened up the border crossing restrictions for those going to and from the Moselle region of France. The matter is still "under discussion" but could result in some broader changes to the rules.
> 
> However, if you're not actually border hopping, but rather working remotely, your situation is a bit different in that the general rule is that you're considered to be working in the country you are physically located in while doing the work. It really doesn't matter where your employer is located. So if you are living in Germany and working in Germany, you should be on a "German payroll" (i.e. having German taxes and social insurances taken from your pay). If your employer is not able to do this, then you may want to consider establishing a small business and billing the company for your work. This makes you responsible for enrolling in and making payments to the various tax and social insurance agencies where you live and work.


Thanks so much for quick reply! Do you think French companies will co-operative in this, or could I expect problems? I would not want to pay double tax or premiums for ... What is your experience or knowledge about this?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

In French terms, you'll be a "Frontalier" - though I think it's a bit more common for people working in Germany and living in France (in which case the term is "Grenzenspringer"). You'll have to ask your employer if they have done something like this before - or if they are willing to set things up for you. 

In France it is possible for a foreign employer to register with the proper agencies under a program for foreign employers with no physical presence in France. I don't know if the Germans have a similar arrangement but it's up to the employer to set this up.


----------

